

Track SOPA as Congress votes on the issue - joejohnson
http://sopatrack.com/

======
nextparadigms
This is great, but I assume we were going to have a list of their votes
anyway. But yes, their names should be called out many times in public and
remembered - and voted out at next elections - no excuses.

